# Pros and Cons of Crate Training



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see crate training as the easy way out, I see it as smart training. I think every dog should be crate trained at some point in its life, because you never know when something will come up in life and the dog needs to be crated (medical problems, unexpected trips, etc). You want the dog to learn to be comfortable in one in a positive experience, not thrown into one suddenly in an already stressful time.

You can usually get a used crate for good prices. You could check out some garage sales or call up local dog clubs and see if anyone has an old crate they don't want anymore.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I strongly believe in crate training. The dog (puppy) comes to feel the crate as their safe spot or den and makes potty training much easier. It is a most important way to keep them safe when they can't be supervised ( it's shocking at what they can get into that can be harmful to them), and a valuable tool in making travel ( car and hotel stays) easier and safer. And of course really is valuable for vet stays when it can be one less stressor in a stressful situation.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly the only possible con I can think of really has less to do with the crate than it does with the owner, in particular owners who leave their dogs in their crates all the time. I swear by crate training, even though for the most part my adult dogs are only in their crates to sleep at night. Even at that, the older dogs get to sleep out in the living room.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no downside to properly used crate training. Tahnee put it well. 

It can take a lot longer to train an adult dog than a puppy, but to me, the time invested would still be worth it. It makes sense for safety, travel, and situations where you're training or showing with other dogs.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Crate training is definitely worth while, even in a "older" dog. I can't imagine the world of hurt I'd be in right now if my pup wasn't crate trained (we've got 4 more weeks of restricted activity post-surgery).

In the meantime, why don't you gate him into your bedroom at night? That's what I do with my dogs once they are old enough that they won't eat things when they are loose in the bedroom overnight.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I can't really think of any cons--except maybe that you might have a more riled up dog if you crate too long--but really, exercising the dog is a separate issue.

If you crate train and do it right I don't think you will be sorry. Mine rides in a crate in the car which is safer, if she is being a knucklehead can be crated, and if we go visit family I can put her in the crate and go do something with the fam without either of us worrying about what she'll do why we're gone. When I started transitioning to letting her out at night, if she was naughty (i.e. pacing, jumping up and pestering me on the bed) I just put her back in the crate. Didn't take her long to figure out that at night if she was going to be out of the crate, she had to behave!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I thought about gating him in the bedroom but its still WWIII in the house between Max wanting to 'hunt' the cats and the cats looking at him as though he is Bin Laden with a bomb strapped to his chest. The PITA cat sleeps in bed with us along with Franklin and the other two sleep in the tower sleeper. Its a catch 22 no matter what I do. Either Max goes in the room and the cats are livid because their routine is messed up or we keep Max in the living room where he could potentially chew something up. Last night was a good night he didnt chew anything, and out of a month he has only gotten into 4 things, but nothing was eaten. Just shredded apart. Im going to look on craigslist and amazon and see if I can find a cheap crate in the size we need. If I cant then we are just going to spend the $90 and get a new one. I would ask BFs brother if we can buy theirs off them but its a size too small for Max and noone else we know uses a crate. Even Franklin isnt crate trained. Atleast we dont have to worry about potty issues, both are house trained and dont have accidents in the house.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My husband and I have owned 3 goldens--the first two, now deceased, were really not crate-trained; cue the scene from "Gone With The Wind," Scarlet O'Hara with fist in the air, saying "With God As My Witness. . ." and I am going to add "Our Third Golden Will Be Crate Trained." And Mac is fantastic in the crate--she loves to curl up and nap in her crate (it is a soft-sided crate--and the zippered door is open all day) on and off during the day and night.

As you can see, trying to deal without a crate is like trying to take care of a baby without a play pen--how protective can you be? How many contingencies can you plan for? There's always going to be that one sock that someone forgot to pick up--that magazine that fell next to the wall behind the couch--that safety pin you dropped while running off to work that you can't find and you don't know if he will. Crates are a den--they protect your dog--and protect your home and your other pets.

Our second golden didn't fare too badly not being crate trained--she was very laid back and I used to remark that the Battle of the Bulge could take place in our backyard and she wouldn't care--as long as the victors would have her kibble ready at 4 pm, she would be happy.

Our first golden was the poster child for why you should crate train your dog. As he got older----he would try to find a hiding place when it would thunder storm. Because he wasn't crate trained, he didn't like a crate--he didn't like any place confining. He was difficult to board--he would pace back and forth like a caged lion at doggie day care centers--he needed lots of extra play time--pool time and such--to wear him out--it cost us extra $$$$. Looking back, we gave him too much freedom too soon. Please learn from our mistake.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Another thought on the crate.....if or when we do get one..should we get a bed/pillow thing for it or just put a blanket in that BF and I have slept with in there for him.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not sure of his background - has he always been with you or did you adopt him recently?

He sounds like he's got a lot of excess energy to burn - maybe some more outside activities during the day or evening.

If you can't afford a crate right away I'd try using a baby gate or two. See if you can borrow them from a friend or neighbor that doesn't need them anymore. I grabbed mine from the trash of a neighbor that was moving. Got Griff's crate at a garage sale for $10.00! : You don't have to spend a lot - just keep your eyes peeled. Craigslist and Freecycle are good places to look for things cheap too. 

Sounds like the naughty cat needs to be confined at night as well since he's an instigator. 

I only used the crate with Griff until he was about 6 months old. The dogs do like a place to "den up" - sometimes I remove a chair from the kitchen table so he can den up under it. The crate now stays in my car for taking him out and about. 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

The cat basically is confined. He refuses to leave the bedroom. Fatman (the cat) is BFs cat and is royally spoiled. He hated Franklin when we got him but once Fatman realized Franklin would never be bigger than him he got used to him. Now that we adopted Max (at the end of May from my mom who couldnt care for him anymore) Fatman hasnt been cooperating. My other two cats (the normal well adjusted ones) will go up to the gate, sniff at Max, stretch to the top of the gate and get close to him. They only get scared because Max goes from standing still like a statue to a raging ball of 'ohhh kitty me wanna play'. The one GiGi will actually let me carry her around the living room while Max sniffs at her and walks with us. Her and Hercules (the other normal cat) will stay on the bed if I let Max back there, they just raise their hackles and hiss at him when he gets too close. Fatman is the devil cat from you know where. If I didnt feel so strongly about trying to make it work for all of them BF would have booted him outside to be a garage kitty and mouse catcher. Sometimes I wonder if that would be best for him or trying to rehome him to a no dog household, but then I feel like a tool because I took resposibility of him and should do my best by him. 

Max does get regular exercise, however he does not like playing outside. I will take him and Franklin out and try and get them both to play or do something but after 2 frisbee throws Max just lays down and doesnt want to play anymore. He doesnt even like going for walks he just sits down or lays down after 10 minutes. He is a lazy puppy dog. He has been to a vet about possibly having joint problems but those were ruled out the consensus is that its just his personality to be a lazy dog happier inside lounging around rather than outside running around like a maniac. 

I know that goldens are more prone to chewing. Unfortunatly until next Friday money is still a little tight and we wont be able to get toys or chewies for him till then. We are going from a $400 a mth budget to $500 a week budget. Im going to be looking up mentally stimulating toys for both him and Franklin, a dog bed for Max since right now we have a blanket that we lay out for him. If we forget to lay out the blanket he pulls it off the couch to lay down on. 

By no means do I consider myself even highly intelligable when it comes to my pets welfare. I just research what I can, find forums with other people I can ask advice about things and rely on the benefits of the internet to look up whatever I can. After having Max in the house and seeing what his 'issues' are I really think it can be narrowed down to a couple things. His toy guarding is from him being bullied by a evil little monster dog and him not realizing that not everyone is out to steal his stuff. I also feel like him being blocked off from us at night is a big reason for him chewing, he is stressed out because he cant get to us and cant see us. In this short time we have had him he is VERY attached to us and has slowly been coming out of his shell from all the affection and care he has been getting. There is part of me that says just take the gate down and let Max have full run of the house and just let the cats get over themselves and get off their high horse. But then there is part that wants to really try and keep the cats sane and try and do what I can to ease into a non- gated house one day. Im trying to run thru all my options, crating is one of them. Should I crate him at night, or should I keep Franklin out in the living room with him to sleep together. If I do that then he gets no toys at all so its another negative, plus Franklin has always slept with us so it takes something away from him too. Honestly I just really dont know what I should do, I have to look out for everyone in the house, Im there mom it is my job to take care of them the best I can, and I really just dont know what I should do. 

Sorry Im unloading on you guys Im going to go hide in a corner right now and try and not over think my pets. I feel like an obsessive psycho right now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

www.valuecrate.com has the best quality crates I've found and they are SUPER reasonable. It would scare me having him chewing/eating things around the house that could either be toxic or create an obstruction. We've had numerous threads here about dogs needing surgery after eating socks, underwear, rocks, etc.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger was the first dog anyone in my family ever had that was crate trained. I didn't think I'd have too get a crate for him since he was always so calm and mellow and never showed any interest in anything inappropriate when I was around. I got him on a friday and he was an angel all weekend. Monday night I went to go teach for 4 hours and left him loose in the basement, with a stuffed kong.

Came home and it was a disaster! Thank god I had thought ahead and had put anything that was irreplaceable in my bedroom and closed the door. Ranger had destroyed his bed, opened a cupboard and DESTROYED 100 swiffer sheets, pulled the tablecloth off the table, somehow pulled out the insoles of 3 shoes without otherwise harming the shoes, and knocked 4 cushions off the couch. It was a disaster zone! I had to go to work the next day for 8 hours and couldn't contemplate leaving him home again uncrated. 

I ran out before work, bought the largest crate the pet store had and a soft blanket. Ranger and I worked on crate training for the next week until it got to the point where all I had to do was get his frozen kong from the freezer and he'd run in there with a wagging tail. Ranger wasn't crated at night, but it took a long time before I trusted him. Any noise I heard, and I'd be up and following him. More than once all he was doing was getting water. 

I think a crate will be your best friend in training and getting some routine back in your house. It's not fair to the cats to be so worried about the dog that they're peeing everywhere, nor is it fair to you and your bf. Crates are so helpful and it's not like once you crate train them, you have to do it for life. I just moved Ranger's crate into storage now that I've worked him to being able to be by himself for hours at a time without destroying anything. 

I'm also going to second the opinion of the other poster who said it sounds like your pup isn't getting enough activity during the day/evening. How much is he getting walked/exercised? Are you doing any obedience with him during the day? If you're going to crate train, you need to take your dog out for a long (45 - 60 min) walk before putting them in it, otherwise they start to resent going in the crate.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I love usng crates, although in the past I was anti-crate. I am a definite convert. My pups love their crates too. My 2 seniors use theirs just to have a quiet place to rest and retreat from the activity of my 14 month old Golden boy. The elder dogs never have the doors closed at home but do when we travel and go to dog shows, hotels or in an emergency. My youngster is still in the training mode for the household so he is crated when I leave and at night when I can't supervise his activites. Primarily it keeps him safe from his whims.
It definitely will help to relieve the stress your cats are experiencing. I have 3 senior cats and crating my newest pup when I can't supervise has helped them to adjust to him in the household. 
One key here is you MUST teach your dog to love his crate. Don't expect that you will be able to put your dog in a crate with a few goodies and that's the end of it. It is a progressive process and some dogs take a bit longer than others. 
My youngster, at this point, does not have a bed in his crate because he tends to eat them. At first you may need to just have the crate without any bedding.
Crating is not a replacement for providing mental and physical exercise for your dog. Obedience training is a must for all dogs to keep the mental circuits working. If you have a dog that tends not to play outdoors (I have one of those so I get it) find other types of stimulation. My senior girl loves to learn new tricks and chase the water when I water the lawn.
I honestly can't think of any cons to having a crate except it can be easily abused by us humans using it to contain our pets instead of teaching them the household rules.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

CRATE! CRATE! CRATE! What a wonderful tool. Our Joy sleeps in hers every night, and when she is really tired, she will go and stand patiently in front of the crate, waiting to be let inside! It's a lifesaver when we travel, too. She has her own cozy place wherever we go. Also, when our kids' friends are over and playtime gets wild, I crate Joy with a stuffed Kong until the insanity dies down. It is TOTALLY worth it to train her and NOT the easy way out. It makes life easier for everyone!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I used a crate for two years plus with my first Golden crating him anytime he would be alone and am starting my new puppy in one, too. I can't believe I am telling anyone to shop at Walmart but look at Walmart online. They have some very good values on crates; we got a Remington--it is the plastic kind you can use on airplanes--cheaper than anywhere else I saw and believe me I did some serious searching, plus they shipped it to my house for free (this was just last week) and it came in about 4 days. The quality was very good, too.We already had the big wire type, XL, from our previous guys time. Now we have one for upstairs and one for downstairs. The big wire ones weigh a ton. I also got a plastic xpen (eight sided) very inexpensively from Walmart online with again the free, quick shipping to my house. Right now I am using the xpen in sections to block off areas I don't want to pup to go instead of using baby gates. Our doorways are really too big for regular gates. You can always look at Craigslist or garage sales. There are lots of crates around.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I honestly cannot think of one single negative for crates when responsible owners use them. There is so much to be gained - safety, security, a separate place for each one to eat undisturbed, assistance in housetraining, ability to take them on long travels that would mean staying in hotel rooms, overnight vet visits, holidays with a bizillion people around getting them too keyed up....
Nothing to be lost.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Im 99% positive we are going to get a crate for Max. However it wont be used for traveling because a crate plus a 2 door cavalier just dont go together all that well lol. But in the long run I think that its going to be better for him to have one especially at night. I also found some neat interactive toys that Im going to get for him and some good chewie bones. He already views anything edible (aside from food) as high value so Im going to stock up of these all natural organic cookies that I get him as treats for training him to enjoy his crate and hopefully it all goes well. 

Since I dont work Im also getting 3 books on training for him and Franklin. Mine-A practical guide to resource guarding by Jean Mcdonaldson, My dog pulls-What do I do by Turid Rugaas and The Power of Positive Training by Pat Miller. I also want Its Me or the Dog by Victoria Stilwell (I love her show) but thats on the soon to get list not the right away list. Im going to work with both Max and Franklin on training individually and together and also work on leash training since Max pulls like crazy and Franklin needs to learn how to use a leash. Hopefully all this plus some Feliway for the cats will help calm down the house and make things a little less stressful all around.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

For traveling, there are collapsible crates that fit nicely into a trunk - just an idea, for what it's worth. I just can't imagine taking Joy ANYWHERE without her crate. We even bring it if we're not staying overnight. If she's going to be anywhere for more than a few hours, we bring the crate. It has made the difference between fun and stressful, or between safe and dangerous, many times!


----------

